# 1958 Crestliner Jet Streak Restoration



## Nilz (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello everyone! I recently acquired a 1958 Crestliner Jet Streak. I saved it from certain doom (junk yard). It looks like it is in decent shape but is missing so much. The Hull is one piece, no dents but paint is faded bad. However, I have no idea where to begin finding parts for this thing? I've tried a few sites and many google searches, but I haven't really come up with anything yet. Any suggestions? Thank you for the help.

Nilz


----------



## Riverdog (Oct 27, 2019)

That sounds like an awesome project. This section is for inboard and outboard jet boats. Try asking in the "boat house" section. 

If someone can't help you, maybe they can give you a good vintage boat link.


----------

